# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Al 20 jaar geen sex meer

## henk57

Hallo, 
Ja je leest het goed, Ik ben 33 jaar getrouwd met een schat van een vrouw. Gewoonweg een beeldje om te zien. Eigenlijk ben ik nog steeds heel erg gek op haar. Helaas heb ik het idee dat dit zij zeker al een jaartje of 20 dit niet zo voelt. een van de oorzaken is dat we dus al die jaren totaal geen enkele vrom van intimiteit, sex, meer hebben. eigenlijk gaat het zover dat ik haar niet eens meer aan mag raken. Ja ik heb haar vele malen gevraagd wat er loos is en wat ik daaran kan doen, maar keer op keer krijg ik een smoes dat ze moe is, druk heeft, niet lekker voelt en ga zo maar door. Als ik dan door vraag dan noemt ze dat zeuren van me en ze zegt het nog net niet maar het liefst zou ze willen dat ik dan maar even weg zou gaan. Kussen, kroelen en knuffelen ook dat komt niet meer voor, we zijn dus eigenlijk meer broer en zus dan man en vrouw. Langzaam maar zeker zakt de moed me in de schoenen want ik heb die sexuele gevoelens dus nog wel. Wie kan me verder helpen want ik wil haar zeker niet kwijt.

----------


## Geronimo

henk57, ik heb in deze post in een andere thread geantwoord.
Hopelijk heb je er wat aan...

----------

